# making rabbit foot



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I went rabbit hunting today and I would like to make some rabbit foot key chains out of the feet. How do I do this, is there kits I can buy to do this. i have never done anything like this. Any help would be great.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Your best bet would be freeze drying.

Cut them off at the ankle and drop in an open container into a freezer. In a couple of weeks the moisture shoud be dried out of the tissue which containes very little muscle. 

The best way is to inject with an embalming fluid which requires fluid and syringes.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I guess I should have been more specific. I am wanting to make key chains out of the rabbit feet. Where do I get the brass pieces for the end of the foot.


----------

